# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Ашрамы Индии/Проживание в Ашраме

## Александр F.

Харе Кришна
Хочу поехать на 3>6 месяца в индию  пожить в каком нибудь Ашраме 
Посоветуйте пожалуйсто Ашрам, и раскажите на что и какие тонкости нужно обратить внимание.
В Индии ниразу небыл.
Спасибо Огромное Всем

----------


## ОльгаО

Александр,
смотря какое направление индуизма Вы предпочитаете. 
Но почти в любом ашраме имейте ввиду: не будет горячей воды, проблемы с электричеством, надо прилично себя вести. Стоит дешево. 
Если во Вриндаван или другое популярное направление - будет много паломников (индийцев и иностранцев), цены будут более взвинчены.
А если в тихое местечко типа Двараки - будет самый индийский колорит (правда, насколько он Вам придется по вкусу - нельзя предугадать)

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

непонятен вопрос.
ВЫ хотите остановится в ашраме храма ИССКОН?
для начала Вам нужны рекомендации от руководителей храма в Вашем городе.и перед поездкой обязательно договорится с руководством храма в Индии-согласятся ли они Вас принять,чем Вы можете быть полезны храму и так далее.
какая осбственно цель Вашей поездки?что значит-пожить?

----------


## Александр F.

Спасибо,
хочу попасть только где Гаудия Вайшнавизм
Проблемы горячей воды и электричества меня не беспокоят. Вот что касается Вриндавн или  болие тихое место тут затрудняюсь. Думаю что Вриндавн.

----------


## ОльгаО

ну тогда Вам лучше во Вриндаван или Матхуру.
Жить именно в искконовском храме получится врядли.
Жить ведь можно в любом ашраме.

----------


## Александр F.

Мне не обязательно храм  ИССКОН, рекомендаций у меня нет и не будет в ближайшое время так как там где я живу его нет. Моя цель> не просто жить и не ечго не делать а изчуть писания, слушать лекци, еще больше  приобщится и у знать о Гаудия Вайшнавизьме, может быть смогу быть в храме полезным.
я понимаю что инициацию за пол года не получу, но может быть найду учителя. Я недавно стал преданым и поэтому всек тонкостей правил и тому посдобного незнаю
Спасибо

----------


## Александр F.

Спасибо Большое

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

тогда Вамнао апастись достаточной суммой денег-ибо бесплатно во Вриндаване нигде не предоставляют жилье.
кроме того на еду,медикаменты,другие расходы.
если конкретно во Вриндаван-то лучшее время ехать с октября по конец ноября и с феврала по апрель.в остальное время либо очень холодно,либо жарко,либо дожди.
вот кстати Дварака-неплохой вариант.там будет дешевле и точно можно договорится о проживании в храме ИСККОН-правда условия там не ахти,но ничего,жить можно.кроме того Гуджарат все ещё остается штатм,где нет мясоедческих ресторанов,запрещен к продаже алкоголь.так что там более-менее спокойно и безопасно.

----------


## Александр F.

Спасибо огромное, условия меня не страшат, так как есть опыт проживания в джунглях амазонки вобще без всяких условий. Сколько в среднем нужно в месяц на прожевание? 
Сабасибо

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Сколько в среднем нужно в месяц на прожевание?


Это смотря что вы собираетесь жевать  :biggrin1:  грамотеи, уф..)

----------


## Александр F.

Новерно это не тот сайт куда стоило бы обратится за советом и помощью!!! 
Спасибо за ответы!!
Мой русский пробретенный,  за неграмотность и за неспособность выражать свои мысли по русски прошу прощения.
ХАРЕ КРИШНА

----------


## Кеша

> Это смотря что вы собираетесь жевать  грамотеи, уф..)


Человек из Германии, давайте не будем давить воображаемым авторитетом? уже не первый раз про грамматику пишете людям...




> Новерно это не тот сайт куда стоило бы обратится за советом и помощью!!! 
> Спасибо за ответы!!
> Мой русский пробретенный,  за неграмотность и за неспособность выражать свои мысли по русски прошу прощения.
> ХАРЕ КРИШНА


Александр, не обижайтесь. Просто на ваш вопрос сложно ответить как-то конкретно: слишком много вариантов.
Попробуйте лучше в Маяпур. Вриндаван - это слишком сложно для начала (в плане быта и атмосферы).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В Маяпуре как раз с октября пойдет курс Бхакти-шастри. Это лучший вариант для изучения шастр, помноженный на самую милостивую Дхаму.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5574  Здесь информация и контакты для желающих учиться в Маяпуре. Но там все платно. К этому надо быть готовым. Ашрам там только для местных. Приезжие снимают квартиры или комнаты. Но нужно об этом позаботиться заранее, т.к. в период с октябра по март в Маяпуре довольно много народа, поскольку это оптимальное время с точки зрения погоды для западных преданных.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Спасибо огромное, условия меня не страшат, так как есть опыт проживания в джунглях амазонки вобще без всяких условий. Сколько в среднем нужно в месяц на прожевание? 
> Сабасибо


В день в среднем макусимум Вам понадобится 2000 рупий - это довольно комфортный вариант, вместе с едой, проживанием, транспортом внутри страны, расходами на пожертвования. А так возможно и дешевле.




> Мой русский пробретенный, за неграмотность и за неспособность выражать свои мысли по русски прошу прощения.


Вы молодец, Ваш русский язык на хорошем уровне!

Вы хотите в одном месте на долго остаться или хотите также попутешествовать по разным святым вайшнавским местам?

----------


## Александр F.

Спасибо, да я хочу надолго в одном месте остатся . В самом конце может быть по святым местам походить

----------


## Александр F.

Харе Кришна
Спасибо Огромное , мне этот вариант очень подходит. 
Сколько мне нужно будет денег на прожевание  на пол года? мне просто нужно все рачитать.

----------


## Александр F.

Еще раз огромное всем спасибо

----------


## ОльгаО

> Харе Кришна
> Спасибо Огромное , мне этот вариант очень подходит. 
> Сколько мне нужно будет денег на прожевание  на пол года? мне просто нужно все рачитать.


ну если 2000 рупий в день, то сами считайте - около 360 000 рупий; на самом деле гораздо меньше, если Вы будете в одном месте находиться и не будет расходов на транспорт

----------


## ОльгаО

а еще, главное, сделайте прививки от гепатитов А и Б, от брюшного тифа и коклюша-дифтерии-столбняка.

----------


## Александр F.

> а еще, главное, сделайте прививки от гепатитов А и Б, от брюшного тифа и коклюша-дифтерии-столбняка.


Спасибо Огромное. Инфармция очень полезная
Харе Кришна

----------


## ОльгаО

> Спасибо Огромное. Инфармция очень полезная
> Харе Кришна


да не за что.  :smilies: 
Вы наверняка и сами знали это, если, как говорите, путешествовали по Южной Америке.
Харе Кришна. Удачной поездки в Индию.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Это смотря что вы собираетесь жевать  грамотеи, уф..)


"...а бревна в твоем глазе не чувствуешь?"

(с) Плотник из Назарета

----------


## Hanna

А сколько будет 360 000 рупий в евро?

----------


## Caturmurti das

> А сколько будет 360 000 рупий в евро?


 ~ 4 238 EUR это по курсу на бирже http://ru.investing.com/currencies/eur-inr-converter  В обменниках курс будет другой.

----------

